# MicroATX Motherboard inside a Full ATX Case, Possible



## Anthony1uk (Feb 16, 2005)

Hi,

After my MicroATX PSU is pretty much giving out. I bought myself a new ATX PSU thinking i could replace it with this. It did not fit inside my microATX case.

All the microATX PSU's i can find online are in the 200-300w range which is below my usage needs and likely why the one i have now is packing up.

Therefore i was considering buying a brand new full ATX case to replace mine and to fit up my machine with the new ATX PSU in. However my motherboard is a MiroATX Athlon XP 2200 type. Would this work putting the microatx motherboard into a new atx case?.

If so is there anything else i should look out for that may cause problems as i am not an expert on the internals of my PC.

Or are there any good ATX cases you would recommend me to buy. I would like a one without a PSU but all the needed fans included as i would just like my rebuild to be an easy one.

Thanks
Anthony


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

yes the micro boards will fit in full sized cases. thermal take cases are usually very good and if you need more then 300 watts id recommend buying a quality PSU. coolermaster usually makes good cases and some include psu's in the 400 watt range (unless u need more)


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

if you are not a perfectionist you can buy high priced / high quality "m" stock cases at newegg.com 

an Antec P180 case that is awesome & sells for $149.00 can be bought for aroudn $75.00 with a scratch on it


otherwise if you want reasonable & pretty then go thermaltake or coolermaster for about $75.00 or less


----------



## laboye (Apr 11, 2006)

The Antec P180 is an awesome case. Go for that one. You shouldn't have any other problems as the motherboard will fit fine.


----------

